# Caad 10 geometry?



## rickgoing (May 26, 2010)

What is the Caad 10's geometry for a size 58?

I can't find the info on cannondales web site.

Thanks!


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

supersix & CAAD 10 are the same

http://www.cannondale.com/can/bikes/road/elite-road/2011-supersix/2011-supersix-hi-mod-team-16556

cannondale has kept the same geo for ever on the high end frames


----------

